# Snellire il kernel

## Lioben

Ciao a tutti , premettendo che sono niubbo volevo chiedere come fare per snellire il mio kernel . Lo ho compilato con genkernel che ovviamente mi ha fatto un kernel che riconosce quasi tutto adesso vorrei togliere la roba che non mi serve .... se ho capito bene prima devo sapere che hardware/chipsets ho e poi ricompilare .

Se in shell da root uso il comando lspci mi dovrebbe dare l elenco hardware solo che non mi sembra molto completo e approfondito.....come faccio a avere maggiori info ? 

Inoltre ho provato a fare un report pure da windows e li mi da un elenco piu completo ...... ci sono alcuni nomi di funzioni o opzioni che non mi sono chiare ad esempio:

cosa è PARIDE? (in alcuni casi non ho trovato info nemmeno su internet)

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:03.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 HECI Controller (rev 02)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566DC Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HH (ICH8DH) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 82801 SATA RAID Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV516 XT Radeon X1600 Series (Primary)

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV516 XT Radeon X1600 Series (Secondary)

03:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

```

Cosa sono i numeri alla sinistra ?

----------

## Manwhe

Ciao,

Personalmente, quando devo sistemare il kernel su una macchina nuova , mi appoggio a questo link http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

Lo trovo molto comodo (anche se debian)  :Smile: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> Se in shell da root uso il comando lspci mi dovrebbe dare l elenco hardware solo che non mi sembra molto completo e approfondito.....come faccio a avere maggiori info ?

 

il fatto che non sia *completo* è una tua errata deduzione.

man lspci per avere maggiori dettagli sull'hardware.

p.s.: quello che rileva lspci è l'hardware rilevato dal kernel, se manca qualcosa in quell'elenco non te la prendere con lspci che non ne ha colpa.

----------

## Lioben

Ok lspci -v è piu preciso , ma ad esempio per sapere di che tipo è l' hardisk oppure che tipo di porte ho ecc? 

Ad esempio se guardo dentro il kernel trovo messe come moduli 

shuttle Epat parallel port 

epia parallel port 

epex parallel port 

supporto per paride 

Che ne so se questa roba mi serve? Da dove vedo che non mi serve?  

Su internet riesco a tradurre qualcosa dall inglese e quindi un po a senso posso dire "no questo sul mio pc non c'è " ma come faccio a esserne sicuro?

----------

## djinnZ

compili il kernel e provi?  :Twisted Evil:  paride per esempio si riferisce ai vecchi adattatori per hd esterni via parallela, persino io mi ero dimenticato che esistessero ma è spiegato nell'help del kernel.

Oltre ad lspci c'è anche lsusb o lshw che dovrebbe essere un tantino meno criptico.

Mal che vada (sempre che non dimentichi di compilare il supporto all HD o qualcosa del genere) sarai costretto a ricompilare per inserire il supporto a quello che non funziona.

----------

## Scen

Per non andare alla cieca, ti consiglio un pò di letture utili ed interessanti:

Guida alla configurazione del kernel Linux in Gentoo

Guida all'aggiornamento del kernel Gentoo Linux

----------

## Laux

Un consiglio spassionato da chi ha cominciato su una slackware a cui ricompilava il kernel 3 volte a settimana dovendo reinstallare tutto da capo :p :

# cd /usr/src/linux/

# genkernel --menuconfig all[/code]

e ti leggi tutti gli help presenti nelle sezioni che più ti interessano (ovvero che hanno un nome familiare).

Fai più tentativi, soprattutto in base alle tue conoscenze del tuo hardware (scusa la ridondanza), ma non lasciarti trasportare dalla voglia di snellire, magari ti perdi qualcosa per strada.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Buona Lettura  :Wink: 

----------

## IlGab

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s.: quello che rileva lspci è l'hardware rilevato dal kernel, se manca qualcosa in quell'elenco non te la prendere con lspci che non ne ha colpa.

 

Humm... lspci ti mostra tutto quello che c'è sul bus pci e se ne riconosce l'ID nel pci.ids, anche se non hai il rispettivo modulo del kernel.

----------

